
Bitcoin, Ethereum and almost every other cryptocurrency is plunging - aaron_p
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/16/bitcoin-crypto-crashed-hard-part-deux/
======
dna_polymerase
A 20% drop is reported immediately a 20% increase is not. The various Tokens
see such increases and decreases all the time.

~~~
piracyde25
Typical. 1% drop, people go crazy. +90000% gains, nobody cares. It's just us
humans like to see and talk about negative things rather than positive ones.

~~~
Cthulhu_
People care though - there's subreddits that hype about breaking another
limit. It's just that the media doesn't talk about it that much. And yet they
have.

------
okket
Current discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16156687)

~~~
Twisell
Also please upvote both discussions asap to prevent moderation hi-jacking. It
smell like an organized group of interest keep dowvoting theses threads to
bury it and prevent adversarial discussion.

Would be nice if someone that can analyse the log could do a study about that.
Because this isn’t the first time I have this hunch about a crypto oriented
thread.

PS: Sorry for non-sense about downvote. See below for more.

~~~
paulgb
Bitcoin price posts in both directions are often removed from the main page
for not being newsworthy and attracting uncivil discussion, I highly doubt
there is any organized conspiracy.

~~~
Twisell
That a thread that generate a small amount of reactions got trashed fast is
perfectly normal. But I don’t understand why recent adversial discussions with
a lot of comment can never sustain more than a few hour while some, pro
bitcoin thread seems to last longer.

Again, it’s just a hunch, would be nice to review the log to see if I suffer
cognitive bias or if my hunch is somewhat justified.

I would be delighted by a « Show HN » that prove how wrong I am.

PS : Sorry i didn’t get HN internal right (no downvote). So maybe studying if
there is a bias toward more flagging of counterpoint on bitcoin would me more
appropriate.

~~~
paulgb
My bias is not pro-bitcoin, but I personally haven't noticed pro-bitcoin posts
lasting longer than anti-bitcoin posts, I think it has more to do with whether
they have substance. Price events are newsworthy, but just like political
events, newsworthiness doesn't they fit the scope of HN.

(I'm not the one down-voting you by the way)

------
KasianFranks
Time to buy.

~~~
iagooar
I'm buying. Bitcoin might as well hit 20k soon after this.

~~~
wklauss
Or it might hit 5k...

~~~
dna_polymerase
Why would it, it is the largest cryptocurrency by marketcap, it is also the
most well known. Also the lightning network is almost ready, meaning
scalability issues are largely eradicated. Bitcoin will become usable again.

~~~
annabellish
>meaning scalability issues are largely eradicated

I don't know how much you know about the lightning network, but this is _not_
true by any means. LN introduces a lot of new challenges and is by no means
the end of the road.

The naive approach, for example, means your morning coffee actually takes
_two_ transactions instead of one, making the problem worse. To take advantage
of LN will mean new networks, new organisations, centralised brokers, et
cetera.

~~~
dna_polymerase
Well the largely part may be exaggerated but the Lightning Network offers a
solution and a quite promising one for that matter.

I may not be a drop-in solution but with so much money circulating there is
huge incentives to implement proper payment channels between the right parties
what without a doubt will lead to _more_ scalability.

~~~
Goladus
Or perhaps a tangled web of rent-seeking gatekeepers. It's hard to predict at
this point.

------
arthurcolle
bitcoin so cheap this morning

